# help about some film cameras?



## doylie (May 14, 2010)

My Grandpa gave me some equipment he had, but I don't really have any use for it. Any idea how much I could sell all of this for? Thanks!

Konica FTA Film camera - Konica 40-55mm Lens - Vivitar 35-55mm Auto Wide-angle Lens with Vivitar 55mm Skylight filter - Midori 80-200mm Lens - Vivitar 2500 External Flash - Konica X24 External Flash - Tamron 80-250mm Lens - Konica 135mm Lens - Konica FS1 Film Camera


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2010)

check ebay for the individual items. add 'em up, and lower it a little for a package deal.


----------

